# I found a very interesting old DDR pedigree!



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

I know that some early GSDs had more angulation and that resulted in a new style of GSDs in America, correct? Well, this probably doesn't mean anything, but this DDR dog has lots of angulation: https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=6002-halla-vom-baruther-land
:wub: I traced Berlin vom Spartanville's pedigree back to multiple generations of DDR dogs. I'm probably biased, but I love a good DDRs structure.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Halla's son Xito is in many pedigrees - https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=5551-xito-vom-baruther-land

this "I know that some early GSDs had more angulation and that resulted in a new style of GSDs in America, correct" is not correct .

The new style is a product of selection


----------



## HeidiGS (Jul 8, 2013)

Ok, I'd heard otherwise. Thanks for correcting me.


----------

